# Emergency 3 Week Old Pigeon Question!!



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I have two baby Roller Pigeons that will be 3 weeks old Tuesday. Both are in good health with one being alittle bigger than they other. Both born same day. Today I noticed the smaller one (Bald guy) out of the nest and his skin alittle red/maroon. I went ahead and put him back. I checked back later and notice him out again and now blood on his wing. I then took him out, cleaned him, then put him in a small heated cage of his own. Now after turning the coop camera on. I noticed my cock Fantail coming in and pecking the other baby out of his nest. Why is this? The nest is not next to where they perch. The Roller parents will not come in or help. I noticed the Roller parents don't even sit on them during the day anymore. Is this normal? I now have both in the heated cage in my home and will have to feed them myself. Now.. the Fantail is fighting with the others..?.. Could he be setting up for his hen to lay eggs? Did notice for the first time today them perched tight together in the same area as he sat over her. Just curious why after all this time I now have to take the babies out and the parents doing nothing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like a bully bird, I would not keep him in the breeding area at all. good thing you got to the babies before they were killed. I think the parent birds had had enough of him and left the nest....he may be claiming everything as his own.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Soap his flights down with liquuid soap--he can't fly off the floor--when you think he has learned his lesson--bath him--no feathers harmed


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep... I have noticed that. He will chase others off as they walk into the nesting areas. The other birds will jump quickly into there nest to get away. This all has just happened recently. No problems before. Also..... 3 week olds. How many times should I feed them a day? I did have a Helmet bully back about 1-2 months ago. Came out of nowhere. I took him out for 3 days and replaced him. He came back as a rookie. No problems since with him or his mate.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Almost forgot.... Thanks Spirit Wings and Sky Tx


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

3 weeks old...are they eating on their own ? I'd say 3-4 meals a day, maybe a total of about 20-25 cc of food a day, or so.....


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks.. The bigger one eats on his own only when the food is put in his face. Trying to teach him to eat off the table. Have tapped a few times next to the food to get him to peck but has not got the hint yet. The smaller one is learning how to eat with alittle help after putting the food in her face also. She still needs help. ANY OTHER HINTS WOULD BE HELPFUL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 30-40 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know baby is eating on his/her own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you.. I have been feeding them pigeon seed and corn meal crushed with some water for moisture. Been eating it but very messy. Thanks for the hints. When do they start eating seeds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you can get them eating the defrosted corn and peas, eating the seeds on their own is soon to follow. The best part with the corn and peas is that you *don't need to crush them or turn them into a mush and they are nice and moist.*

*This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds*.


----------

